# icons in titlebar?



## trappinwi (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been "away" from making web pages for awhile but need to get back going again.

My question is how do you make the small icon appear in front of your title when someone bookmarks you page? Sorry I don't have the name for it. Yahoo has the big red "Y" as an example of what I am talking about.

Thanks


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ trappinwi: it is called a address bar icon or favicon, its your choice. Anyway, here are some links to create them. Here is some basic info about them http://favicon.com/ and here is the HTML you need for it appear <link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.uweigenwebsite.nl/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon">


----------

